# Getting German Tax id before moving to Germany



## Dhawald3 (4 mo ago)

Hello everyone!

I'll be moving to Germany in January next year for employment.

My employer has sent me a form to apply for tax id, which is to get a tax id without anmeldung or permanent address.
I have attached the PDF.

You can also find out about it in the given link.
I want to ask if anyone has tried this before, and how long it takes to get one.






Steueridentifikationsnummer - Vergabe an nicht meldepflichtige Personen - Dienstleistungen - Service Berlin - Berlin.de


Finden Sie Dienstleistungen, Standorte Behörden, Öffnungszeiten und vieles mehr!




service.berlin.de


----------

